
The Plural of E-Mail - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/09/magazine/09FOB-onlanguage-t.html?ref=magazine
======
patio11
There is a related debate in Japanese as to whether emails are events, which
means you count them one way, or communications, in which case you count them
the other way. They haven't been letters for most people in a decade, which is
good, because that means you count them a third way. My ex-boss, however,
maintains that they're "fundamentally equivalent to paper", so you count them
a forth way.

~~~
lkozma
This is straight out of Borges' "emporium":
<http://www.multicians.org/thvv/borges-animals.html>

------
RyanMcGreal
A single item of _mail_ is a _letter_ (or a postcard, etc.), which can be
pluralized. A single item of _email_ , on the other hand, is an _email_ ,
which can also be pluralized.

------
ez77
In any event, it's time to move from _e-mails_ to _emails_.

~~~
cduan
Knuth agrees with you (see the bottom of the page):

<http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/email.html>

------
joubert
emails works because we use "email" to refer to a single email message.
Contrast to use of mail, which never refers to one piece of mail.

------
zrail
At one point someone at work who should have known better wrote "eMail
packets" so that's what we use. "you have an incoming eMail packet", "check
your eMail packets", etc.

